# free ebook about copyrights and many more from Interweave



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Actually the first book on the list is the one I am talking about.
There are 156 free ebooks and videos available on many craft and hobby subjects - you may have to sign in but it is worth it - imho.
This may be very useful in clarifying our recurring discussions on copyrights.
Interweave is a reliable source I am sure so I think everything in here will be correct.
It is helpful for designers protection as well as information for users so I hope you can all use this.

http://www.interweave.com/free-ebooks-videos/


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Woah! Thanks so much:thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

They have great e-books and I have many of them in my library but missed that one... Thanks....


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

If you go there there are other ebooks like this one specifically for knitters.
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/92593.aspx

There are a lot of comments added stating that the book is incorrect and some get quite hostile. 
Please remember that I am just a person posting a link that I thought would be useful, if anyone disagrees with the information in the ebook, I didn't write it and I really do not want this to become another mega thread about copyrights.
So please, if you disagree, just ignore the post.

However, there are some really good ebooks here that are full of great patterns and both beginners and experienced crafters will find some very useful information too.


----------



## CrazyB (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, thank you SylviaC, there are lots of books on lots of topics! Will have to dig in when I have a few moments.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the posting, such a library of information, might even lead me astray into other fields!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Please read the comments about the copyright article. It is and always has been my understanding that items made from a particular pattern, do not fall under copyright laws. The items made by those patterns are now the property of the crafter.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

As I said in my second post "I didn't write it and I really do not want this to become another mega thread about copyrights."

Everyone has their own beliefs about copyrights and some will agree and some will disagree with this ebook. 
Let's please leave it at that - agree to disagree and do not go any further.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks so much! 
Just a point of interest - this is about artwork, not crafts,(knitting, sewing,etc) which can fall under different laws.. But it is a great place to start. Thanks so much for sharing!
Vicki


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes I know but thanks for clarifying that. 
I had tried to attach the crafters ebook but couldn't get the link for some reason. But you can go further and find the ones for knitting, crochet etc. I will try again.

Here is the link for the press release about all the copyright ebooks. Hopefully we can get to each craft ebook - maybe by cut and paste into Google.

http://www.interweave.com/PressRoom/PR_files/Free-Copyright-eBook-for-Crafters-and-Artists.pdf

So I cut and pasted the knitters ebook and it brought up lots of sites that have posted this information. I picked knitting about.com just because I subscribe to that site and it went to the article with the download link. So here is the knitters version. You can do the same for the others.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

what a great resource! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks so much! I knew Interweave had a lot of ebooks you could download, but didn't realize they had that many. 

And Sylvia, thanks for the copright 101 for knitters. Copyright can be a very confusing topic.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

You're welcome. I was shocked when I found out how many there were and how many topics they cover, thought they only did knit and crochet...:lol:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks so much! Just downloaded it. Can't wait to read it!
Vicki


----------

